# Your choice for Warmaster



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

In "False Gods" when Horus is on his death bed he talks about how Sanguiness would have been a better choice for Warmaster. Who do you think would have been the best choice and why? I like Ferrus Manus. He didn't want it, which makes him a good choice. He also knows right from wrong and can't be swayed from doing what he knows is right.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Guilliman or Perturabo.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Horus was the best choice; he was the greatest Primarch.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd have to say Rowboat for his tactical abilities. :king:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> In "False Gods" when Horus is on his death bed he talks about how Sanguiness would have been a better choice for Warmaster. Who do you think would have been the best choice and why? I like Ferrus Manus. He didn't want it, which makes him a good choice. He also knows right from wrong and can't be swayed from doing what he knows is right.


I think Ferrus' temper and headstrong nature may have been against him there. Imagine him leading a crusade with his heart and not his head.

I have to go with Roboute Guilliman, even though im not a huge fan of the Ultrasmurfs. His planning of Imperium Secundus shows how much of a diplomat and planner he was as much as a warrior and tactician. He really was the whole package. Horus' vanity and self pride was his downfall as much as the daemons whispers and visions in my opinion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Guilliman would have probably been my choice as well. Other choices just because I can pick would be Leman Russ or Magnus the Red. I know they're nowhere near the smartest choice for Warmaster but it would be awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Perturabo, just for the reason he would be a arsehole. Also the Iron Warriors fight war hard.

Realistically, it would have to be Guilliman. Fighting wars the Roman way.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Horus was the best choice; he was the greatest Primarch.


Didn't really work out though...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Fighting wars the Roman way.


I'd quite like to see marines forming a testudo..... :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sanguinius of course. He had all the best parts of the Emperor but none of the foolishness, both Horus and Guilliman believed he'd be the best choice and all of his brothers liked and/or respected him.


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Roboute or dorn


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Didn't really work out though...


Hindsight is a beautiful thing. Doesn't change the facts though.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Guillieman or Perturabo would be the two best warmasters tactically but as much as it pains me to say it, Guillieman would be better because he inspires more loyalty and is just generally better with people.


It would interest me to see Alpharius or Vulkan as warmaster.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with CotE. No one could have been respected among the primarchs like Horus was. Everyone (even grudgingly) accepted him in that role, whereas if another primarch like Sang or Guilliman had been Warmaster there would have been far greater opposition from the likes of Lorgar and Alpharius. Furthermore, Guilliman may have a sound tactical mind, but he may not have been the statesman that Horus was, and lacked his level of vision. 
If anything, the idea of the Imperium Secundus weakens Guilliman's chances of being Warmaster, as it shows that he doesn't trust that the Imperium will survive under the Emperor, as not many of the primarchs would be willing to side with him on that matter. I mean, even passing the Codex Astartes came under intense opposition, so what kind of split would this cause?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If Alpharius had've become warmaster it would have been hilarious. Such a....sneaky war. I'm almost done Legion and judging his tactics and responses within it at this point not much would get by him. His level of observation seems to be a cut above his brothers, but his anti-social behavior would eventually be his downfall. See also: the emperor and his lack of explaining himself.

It'd be funny to play the twin game as warmaster.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tawa said:


> I'd have to say Rowboat for his tactical abilities. :king:


Roflmao.... I'm glad i'm not the only one who noticed that pronounciation of his name. Rowboat Goolieman. Good job I wasnt drinking when I first heard him called that.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think we really know the Primarchs enough to judge. The emphasis in stories has always been on their flaws. Rogal Dorn and Rowboat Goolieman probably stand out as sensible choices but did they really have the controlled aggression of Horus, and would ther other Primarchs be happy to be ordered around by Dorn? Sanguinius is probably the closest to horus but he doesnt strike me as a leader of other Primarchs, more an advisor to a leader, a concience. Russ was a tool, Lorgar was obsessive, Magnus perhaps if he wasn't caught up in 'sorcery'. Curze was a wacko. Angron was uncontrolled agression. Don't know enough about Vulkan.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

ntaw said:


> If Alpharius had've become warmaster it would have been hilarious. Such a....sneaky war. I'm almost done Legion and judging his tactics and responses within it at this point not much would get by him. His level of observation seems to be a cut above his brothers, but his anti-social behavior would eventually be his downfall. See also: the emperor and his lack of explaining himself.
> 
> It'd be funny to play the twin game as warmaster.


It could be exactly like The Prestige. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen74 said:


> Russ was a tool


That could be taken a few ways.... :laugh:


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tawa said:


> That could be taken a few ways.... :laugh:


And I think they could all fit :grin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Guilliman may have a sound tactical mind, but he may not have been the statesman that Horus was, and lacked his level of vision.
> If anything, the idea of the Imperium Secundus weakens Guilliman's chances of being Warmaster, as it shows that he doesn't trust that the Imperium will survive under the Emperor


Or Guilliman saw the Imperium as the broken engine it is and set to build his own Imperium without the flaws of his fathers. How many times do we read of the 500 worlds of Ultramar being full of huge beautiful cities, with happy well trained citizens. The more I read of Guillimans Imperium Secundus in _Know No Fear_ and _Betrayer_ and his 500 worlds the more I'm starting to believe, had the bones fallen different he might have well succeeded in improving on his own furthers visions of the perfect Imperium. I guess we get to see where it all goes wrong later this year in _Unremembered Empire_.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Or Guilliman saw the Imperium as the broken engine it is and set to build his own Imperium without the flaws of his fathers.


The Emperor was working on an infinitely grander scale than Guilliman ever was; he was more concerned with the survival of the species by challenging Chaos rather than the living standards and loyalty of a fraction of the species. Guilliman wasn't even aware of Chaos, so you can hardly compare the two - especially considering the difference in size and population.



Brother Subtle said:


> How many times do we read of the 500 worlds of Ultramar being full of huge beautiful cities, with happy well trained citizens. The more I read of Guillimans Imperium Secundus in _Know No Fear_ and _Betrayer_ and his 500 worlds the more I'm starting to believe, had the bones fallen different he might have well succeeded in improving on his own furthers visions of the perfect Imperium. I guess we get to see where it all goes wrong later this year in _Unremembered Empire_.


The foundations were already laid before Guilliman ever arrived on Macragge. Im not doubting his abilities - because they were exceptional - but he hardly would have achieved the same if he had landed on Chemos or Nuceria. 

Regardless, Guilliman didn't have the vision, ambition or authority to have been a successful Warmaster. Horus was the only logical choice.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yes yes yes, your always right CotE.



I just wonder if had things been different, would Guilliman been harder to corrupt. Maybe, maybe not. I used to hate Guilliman, but over the last few HH novels I've really come around.

All this talk is getting me excited for Unremembered Empire!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it should be The Lion, he has all the great attributes that Sanguinias had but also a small streak of ruthlessness and lets face it, all great commanders will have to be bastards at some stage, plus the fact that the Lion said himself he was willing to give all to save the Big E and the Imperium even if it cost his Legion, have yet to see that level of commitment from the other Primarchs


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

tawa said:


> i'd quite like to see marines forming a testudo..... :laugh:


turtle formation now!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Horus was the right choice. Whatever about the scheming of Lorgar that derailed the whole train, apart from a few begrudgers he was pretty much acknowledged as the best choice by the rest of his brothers. He had the most evenly balanced personality of all the primarchs, and was respected by the whole Imperium. No one else ticked all the boxes like he did.


----------



## unitedbyfakes (Jan 15, 2013)

i kinda want to say the lion but his people skills are not exactly well developed so i guess sanguinious gets seems to be the best choice i just cant bring myself to ever pick robot girlyman sorry


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok look at the logic of Horus choice - Sanquinius is a mutant, as Magnus :shok:, Mortarion is a walking gas camera:wink:; Angron - bloody arena monster :angry:; Fulgrim - too proud to chose him for such a grand endeavor:so_happy:; Russ needs to make an appearance :biggrin: Perturabo and Dorn are sadomasochists:don-t_mention:and Alpharius and Corax are too closed to themselves:biggrin: Guilliman is a peacock :read: So yes - only Horus left - it was a wise choice in a time :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's only four possible ones imo, one of them being discounted as it's Horus, the other three would be Sanguinius, Roboute or Dorn.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

"It should have been Sanguinious" - Actually, The more im thinking of Guilliaman's Imperium Secundus, the more it was an amazing idea. If I was the big E, I would have made Sang the new Empore for he was the closest thing to the idolic image, righteous, adored etc, Horus warmaster for his passion fo conquest, charisma, acumen etc and Guilliman like galaxial governor to create a vast infrastructure. This all contingent on teh emporer sucking it up and filling his role as God of Mankind.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

'Loyalty is its own reward' - The Lion

I feel the Lion would have been a sound Warmaster. His elevation would have been opposed by a number of primarchs and I doubt he'd have been as resoundingly loved -- but I still think he'd have been a good choice.

He was good with people, with the exception of that whole Luther thing (*cough*). Though I do note his natural paranoia may have only fueld him towards rebellion -- but perhaps not.


----------

